# I got!



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

No pictures yet but I found two satin girlys in a local pet shop, I'm very pleased :gwavebw :mrgreen:

Lisa x


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your two new mice. I hope you'll show us some photos once they've settled in.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

Ooh! What colors?


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Cant wait for pics they sound lovely.x


----------

